# new 125 mixed african



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice tank, I love the clowns.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Very Nice Setup!!!


----------

